# Milia Vs. whiteheads



## Tina Marie (Dec 14, 2006)

How do you tell the difference between the two? I'm a little confused...


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 14, 2006)

Milia look like white blackheads. They are not raised like a normal pimple.

Babies have milia on their faces at birth - They look like tiny white freckles.

Doctors advise parents that Milia goes away on its own.

If you do squeeze a milia, the pus comes out string-like.

Whiteheads are raised pimples with an obvious pusy core. If you squeeze one, both fluid and the core will come out. Whiteheads will go away on their own, but topical acne treatments seem to help.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 14, 2006)

That helps me alot!!! Thank You! With your description I figured that mine are whiteheads because they are raised... I have had them for a few weeks tho... I've been using a zit cream to do a spot treatment for awhile now but they won't budge... any more tips on how to get rid of them?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 14, 2006)

I trust two people when it comes to skin care - a Dermatologist and Paula Begoun. Paula is a consumer advocate that tests all kinds of beauty products at independent labs. Her site is cosmeticscop.com

When it comes to over the counter acne products, she likes Oxy pads that you wipe on your face, after cleaning. And Oxy benzoyl peroxide.

Because I have had such horrible skin for a few decades now, I see a Dermatologist. I am in Canada so it doesn't cost anything to see a doctor.

If money is an issue, talk to your family doctor and see if they can write a prescription (unless they feel your skin warrants a dermatologist appt.)

I use a Canadian version of Retin A, daily, and Neo Medrol when acne appears.

I have heard that topical Eurythimicin or oral antibiotics can help. All these need prescriptions.

Wash your face with Cetaphyl or another gentle liquid cleanser.

Bar soap can aggravate skin because they contain wax, which can plug pores.

Use your hands to wash your face.

Bacteria builds up in sponges or wash clothes, which can aggravate skin further.

I use Revlon Colorstay foundation/concealor because they don't cause my skin to break out further.

I hope my info helps


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help... I feel like my skin is getting bad, I used to never have to worry but now, I dunno whats going on.

THank you for the great advice!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

Here's a write up by the DERMAdoctor Dr. Audrey Kunin on milia and another by Dr. Sandra Surbrugg on the difference between milia and whiteheads.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 17, 2006)

Milia also seem to cluster around your eyes, while whiteheads are on the rest of your face. Whiteheads are also easier to pop, while milia are little protein deposits that are not that easy to pop.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## SUTIL (Dec 21, 2006)

Are there any other ways to remove milia? i think that's what I have on my cheeks near my nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 22, 2006)

Doctors advise against trying to squeeze milia because they will go away by themselves. My pediatrition told me this when my son was a newborn - he had a lot sprinkled across his nose and upper cheeks. By the time my son was 3-4 months, they had all disappeared.

Within a few weeks of my dermabrasion, I had milia like crazy. They were all over my face. They would come and go quickly, not like how a pimple stays for a few days. The plastic surgeon told me not to sqeeze any because they would eventually go away. He was concerned that the squeezing would damage my healing skin.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 23, 2006)

What if there is just a bump under the skin without a head? Sometimes when I feel a bump that's not supposed to be there (and it's not necessarily huge; sometimes just pin-head sized) I squeeze it and white stuff comes out. Is that milia too, or something else? Thanks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but I don't know the answer. Only a doctor - I would trust a Dermatologist over a family doctor - can diagnose properly. As I previously mentioned, both doctors diagnosed me/my son with milia. They said not to pick or squeeze, and the milia would go away eventually.

In both instances, my son and I had a lot of milia. His was across his nose and upper cheeks. Mine was all over my face. If you are only concerned about one or two spots, perhaps you don't have milia, just a pimple or other kind of acne.

Hope this information has helped.


----------



## Jenny3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Goodness don't pop the milia. I used to do it and there were scarring. My doctor recommended me the naturalis milia treatment which reduced the old milia and removed the new milia naturally.

hope this helps


----------



## peachy (Jul 12, 2007)

I lance milia sometimes with those diabetic lancets...it's hard to get it in the right spot if it's deep under the skin but sometimes it works out well.


----------



## lisaveta (Jul 12, 2007)

how do you lance it? just poke it?


----------

